# Help Finding Replacement Cutter Wheel Toledo Model 20



## hheath (Jun 2, 2018)

I just got a heck of a deal on 2 24in Ridgid pipe wrenches and a Toledo No20 1/8-2in pipe cutter for $30. They are in great shape for their age aside from the cutter wheel on the No20. I can't seem to find a direct replacement for it anywhere but i did find the original product number for it 12230. The dimensions are 0.345 pin hole, 0.620-0.630 hub diameter, 0.750 width, and whats left of the wheel diameter is 1.191. i can tell the wheel is very worn by the 0.055 cutting edge so the original diameter is likely a but bigger. i would be more than happy to replace it with a Ridgid or Wheeler Rex wheel if i can find one that fits.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Try AJ Coleman


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Menards here has a superior tool wheel that fits into my ridgid....? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hheath (Jun 2, 2018)

ill look into the superior wheels. unfortunately there is no menards around here. i might take it into ferguson jut to give them a headache.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you try contacting ridgid direct? If they won’t sell direct to you they should at least be able to tell you your closed authorized ridgid representative/dealer.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh nvm - I see I wasn’t reading clearly - never heard of Toledo tools - are they still in business?


----------



## hheath (Jun 2, 2018)

they are still in business but the have moved on from making cutters from what i can tell


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Still probably worth trying to contact them directly since they would have the best answer as far as oem- weather anything else will fit is probably a crapshoot


----------

